# Storage Tips



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

I don't know yet, but, maybe, I'm going to have to store my car for about 6 months, 

any tips?

Thanks.


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

1. Battery out.
2. Put the car on stand and take off 4 wheels, you don't want to have a dented rim.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

6 months is not long...I would say fill the tank, remove battery and put a tender on it..As far as removing the wheels..I have stored my MR2 for 80% if it's life and I have never done this.

You could use fuel stabilizer..but like I said 6 months is not long..think how long cars sit on lots before they sell


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

Guerrero, a car could sit for 10 years and not get dented rims. I think you meant flat spots on the rubber.....


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *6 months is not long...I would say fill the tank, remove battery and put a tender on it..As far as removing the wheels..I have stored my MR2 for 80% if it's life and I have never done this.
> 
> You could use fuel stabilizer..but like I said 6 months is not long..think how long cars sit on lots before they sell *


What's a tender?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Guerrero said:


> *What's a tender? *


It is a battery charger that does not overcharge the battery. You can leave it on indefinately. A trickle charge..if you will


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

Guerrero said:


> *I don't know yet, but, maybe, I'm going to have to store my car for about 6 months,
> 
> any tips?
> 
> Thanks. *


I would go with an oil/filter change first of all so you minimize the containments from the old oil attacking the internal metal parts of the engine. Hopefully the car will be stored inside. If it is, I wouldn’t bother with filling the fuel tank, maybe leave a ¼ and just refill with fresh premium when you get back. Being in SD, doubt you will have any condensation problems in the fuel tank. 
The battery should be disconnected and stored fully charged. If you can find someone with a 3 stage battery charger is you best bet. Store the battery in a dry spot like the trunk. Regarding those battery tenders, I wouldn’t if it is going to be left unattended for that length of time. Although they only put out like 500mV they will hasten (warm the battery) the evaporation of the electrolyte in the battery.
Put the car on blocks to take the weight off the tires. Lock the doors, cover it, and hope its still there when you get back.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

If you do not top off the fuel you leave room for moisture...if you leave 1/4 tank you leave plenty of room for rust


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *If you do not top off the fuel you leave room for moisture...if you leave 1/4 tank you leave plenty of room for rust *


Willy, I hear what you are saying, but don’t quite agree. Most if not all automotive metal tanks are galvanized (or some other type of anti-corrosion surface) on the inside, so I doubt that our tank will rust. Also for the most part the fuel system is sealed.
The gasoline we use in So Cal are heavily oxygenated and have a very low vapor pressure (evaporate more quickly). Even though the cars are pretty well controlled from diurnal emission (sitting and petro stuff evaporating) they still do leak out gas fumes. More so during the day/night heating/cooling cycle not allowing enough expansion area from a full tank. Having a 20 gallon bomb sitting long term in the garage of a house just does not seem to safe to me.
As a side note, my boating buddies and I have regular arguments with “fill it right after use vs. fill it just before use”. Both side of the arguments are valid, its just a matter of what the owner is willing to deal with.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Every thing I have ever read about storage says to top off the tank...I have done this for 13 years in my MR2 and never had any problem at all.

As far as a bomb of 20 gallons...I think a 1/4 tank is more of a bomb "FUMES"

Do this experiment at home and tell me what happens

Get 2 20 gallon tanks..fill one with 1/4 full...fill the other to the top...

Take a match to each...se which one blows your nuts off

Even it u epmpty the tank..it is a very dangerous bomb


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

You mean your MR2 has been stored for 13 years!!! j/k 

A lot of what I have read say the same thing about long term storage, top the tank off and use fuel stabilizers.. From experience (25 years boating), I just don’t agree. With storing a car maybe its not a big deal. If the gas goes bad, its pretty easy to disposed of 20 gallons..... 200 gallons is quite another story. Those stabilizers are good for preventing gum and varnish build-ups only, the octane will go down over time so your 93 octane will go down to who knows what youll have...

*
Do this experiment at home and tell me what happens
Get 2 20 gallon tanks..fill one with 1/4 full...fill the other to the top...
Take a match to each...se which one blows your nuts off
*
Actually neither, not enough oxygen  besides my wife took them away from me when I got married 

One cup of gasoline sloshing around in a open bilge of a boat of any size will sink it if ignited, though. 

One other thing I should have mentioned is that the engine should be “fogged” (might not be possible on our cars) or at least take the spark plugs off and squirt some motor oil and crank the engine over a couple of times to coat the cylinders. Put the spark plugs back on, finger tight.

Yosh


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Im done..that was fun Mako....


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2003)

Definitely disconnect the battery, jack up the car so the tires are off the ground to prevent flat spots and sometimes cracking of the side walls. Also get a car cover to protect the finish. My .02!


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

For flat spots on your tires just increase the air pressure to the max. You will lose 1psi per month and the tires will stay fairly round. 

Lifting the car off the ground with jacks unnaturally unloads the suspension and could cause problems.


----------

